# My Beautiful Wife!!!



## shadowlands

My Sexy Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Sexy Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## paigew

wow, does your wife know you put all these on an internet forum?


----------



## shadowlands

paigew said:


> wow, does your wife know you put all these on an internet forum?


Indeed! She gave me permission to post them on flickr a while back. I keep her posted on the status, etc.
She's a great sport about it! I only want my wife to be my model.
Gracias!

PS... just added you on flickr....


----------



## jowensphoto

Honest critique?

These look like well lit sexy snapshots. 

You want critique on comp, but not posing. Those kind of go hand in hand when it comes to portaiture. 

The second to last is the best, but the hair in the face kind of kills it.


----------



## CMfromIL

Meh.  Lovely wife, not the best shoot.  Lots of dead space on the first 3.  Second set of 3 look overexposed.  3rd set of 3, hot spots and the last one of that set of 3 (on the wooden boardwalk) look like it was taken with a camera phone.

Last 2 are the strongest for me.  She looks relaxed, lighting is a bit harsh, but not bad.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## tingeliM

Something about the lighting eats away her skin tone in 4-6 and makes her look like a different person. I mean I assume that the darker tone is her real tone.


----------



## shadowlands

jowensphoto said:


> Honest critique?
> 
> These look like well lit sexy snapshots.
> 
> You want critique on comp, but not posing. Those kind of go hand in hand when it comes to portaiture.
> 
> The second to last is the best, but the hair in the face kind of kills it.



Thanks Big Time!!!
The hair in the face thing... I know... I had one without but it turned out bad. Boo!
She liked the hair in the face thing... so she won!!!


----------



## shadowlands

Hey everyone... again, I wasn't looking for much in the way of critisism. Just wanted to share with you all.


----------



## CMfromIL

shadowlands said:


> Hey everyone... again, I wasn't looking for much in the way of critisism. Just wanted to share with you all.



Then you might want to change your introduction to the series as you put:




shadowlands said:


> Constructive criticism on my lighting, technique, etc, is fine, especially if I can learn and improve from it.



BTW, she's very nice looking.  Better portraits/technique would show her off even better.  Thanks again for posting.


----------



## mishele

So you just posted these to show us your hot wife?


----------



## Joey_Ricard

tingeliM said:


> Something about the lighting eats away her skin tone in 4-6 and makes her look like a different person. I mean I assume that the darker tone is her real tone.



I have to agree and 

I see a glow halo on some where the contrast is just over the threshold 
# 6 for example where the top meets the skin, it's just too much of a contrast to be pleasing to my eyes.......don't get me wrong, overall, I like the lighting and what you were going after without being a key type image, but highlighting and no blending tones (knee, shin etc) is not so pleasing.


----------



## shadowlands

CMfromIL said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone... again, I wasn't looking for much in the way of critisism. Just wanted to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you might want to change your introduction to the series as you put:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constructive criticism on my lighting, technique, etc, is fine, especially if I can learn and improve from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, she's very nice looking. Better portraits/technique would show her off even better. Thanks again for posting.
Click to expand...


Thanks for taking the time!!!


----------



## shadowlands

mishele said:


> So you just posted these to show us your hot wife?



Guilty!!! I'm just proud of her!!!


----------



## shadowlands

Sorry, change of heart... I'm just keeping my images on flickr for now...
peace out


----------



## jwbryson1

WTF is up with this post?  The images were deleted.  They were just up 10 minutes ago.


----------



## CMfromIL

Guess he didn't like the critiques afterall.


----------



## jwbryson1

CMfromIL said:


> Guess he didn't like the critiques afterall.



Apparently not.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

They weren't the best images in the first place. Some technical issues and some unflattering poses. 

In the OP he said he didn't want critique_ but _said he wanted critique on particular aspects of the photo. But then, later in the responses,  when he started receiving critique, said he didn't want critique on anything. 

I just got the feeling from the way he worded the OP that _obviously _he can't take criticism. 

And him taking down all the photos just proves this. 

Obviously proud of his wife but from a photography standpoint he's not going to grow if he shuts out the positive feedback people might have for him.


----------



## jowensphoto

And that, boys and girls, is what we call a hairflip.


----------



## DiskoJoe

jwbryson1 said:


> WTF is up with this post?  The images were deleted.  They were just up 10 minutes ago.



There still on flickr. Not really much to see honestly.


----------



## jowensphoto

Yeah, I checked them out over there as well. Is it wrong that I'm bothered by how many views those kinds of photos get? But then someone posts something of real artistic value and no one gives a $hit?

By kinds of photos, I mean GWAC "pix". 

GWAC is my word of the week this week.


----------



## Joey_Ricard

jowensphoto said:


> Yeah, I checked them out over there as well. Is it wrong that I'm bothered by how many views those kinds of photos get? But then someone posts something of real artistic value and no one gives a $hit?
> 
> By kinds of photos, I mean GWAC "pix".
> 
> GWAC is my word of the week this week.



I know what you mean - Unfortunately men are weak creatures and most average men (photographers or not) gravitate to a photo of a woman.
I knew a few of those Clinger guys on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe

jowensphoto said:


> Yeah, I checked them out over there as well. Is it wrong that I'm bothered by how many views those kinds of photos get? But then someone posts something of real artistic value and no one gives a $hit?
> 
> By kinds of photos, I mean GWAC "pix".
> 
> GWAC is my word of the week this week.



Hey sex sells. Always has and always will. Its just sad that he has a studio and probably more gear then me and this was the best he could do. I have pics of my wife that are way hotter then this. But those will never be seen on the internet so they basically dont exist. LOL


----------



## shadowlands

OK, I'm bringing this back to life. Here are the images!!!
Don't beat me up!!! Just sharing some images of my lovely wife with you all.


----------



## rexbobcat

I'm confused.


----------



## shadowlands

rexbobcat said:


> I'm confused.



I brought this posting back to life and tossed the images back up. That's all.
I had once removed the images, thus killing the posting.


----------



## mishele

Shadow, please post more photos!!


----------



## shadowlands

jwbryson1 said:


> WTF is up with this post?  The images were deleted.  They were just up 10 minutes ago.



I just put the photos back up....


----------



## shadowlands

Rotanimod said:


> They weren't the best images in the first place. Some technical issues and some unflattering poses.
> 
> In the OP he said he didn't want critique_ but _said he wanted critique on particular aspects of the photo. But then, later in the responses,  when he started receiving critique, said he didn't want critique on anything.
> 
> I just got the feeling from the way he worded the OP that _obviously _he can't take criticism.
> 
> And him taking down all the photos just proves this.
> 
> Obviously proud of his wife but from a photography standpoint he's not going to grow if he shuts out the positive feedback people might have for him.



Yes Mr. Know it all, I am proud of my wife... she's a mother of two and still rockin'!!!


----------



## shadowlands

DiskoJoe said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is up with this post?  The images were deleted.  They were just up 10 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There still on flickr. Not really much to see honestly.
Click to expand...


To each his own... I think she's super beautiful.


----------



## shadowlands

mishele said:


> Shadow, please post more photos!!


Thanks!!! I appreciate the kind words....


----------



## shadowlands

DiskoJoe said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I checked them out over there as well. Is it wrong that I'm bothered by how many views those kinds of photos get? But then someone posts something of real artistic value and no one gives a $hit?
> 
> By kinds of photos, I mean GWAC "pix".
> 
> GWAC is my word of the week this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sex sells. Always has and always will. Its just sad that he has a studio and probably more gear then me and this was the best he could do. I have pics of my wife that are way hotter then this. But those will never be seen on the internet so they basically dont exist. LOL
Click to expand...


I'm happy and proud that she allows me to display these. And again, to myself, she's super beautiful.


----------



## neih59

shadowlands said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, please post more photos!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I appreciate the kind words....
Click to expand...


Your wife is beautiful.  It's good to see how much love you have for your wife.  That's beautiful.  At first, I felt it was a little personal to post some of these pictures, but I started to see how proud you are of your wife, and it makes sense.  Good job.


----------



## shadowlands

neih59 said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, please post more photos!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I appreciate the kind words....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your wife is beautiful.  It's good to see how much love you have for your wife.  That's beautiful.  At first, I felt it was a little personal to post some of these pictures, but I started to see how proud you are of your wife, and it makes sense.  Good job.
Click to expand...


It's nice to see some kind folks here. I appreciate you taking the time and being positive. And I'm glad "you get it"!!! THANKS!!!!


----------



## PhotoWrangler

I don't think anyone is disputing the beauty of your wife. But when shooting lingerie style images, there is a fine line that is easily crossed. When it comes to 'beauty' shots, less is always more. Better lighting, and improved posing could have helped these come out a lot better than they did.


----------



## shadowlands

ChristopherCoy said:


> I don't think anyone is disputing the beauty of your wife. But when shooting lingerie style images, there is a fine line that is easily crossed. When it comes to 'beauty' shots, less is always more. Better lighting, and improved posing could have helped these come out a lot better than they did.



I never said they were pro shots. Never pretended to be such. Simply just sharing. That's all. We're not pros... just having fun and sharing with the guys.


----------



## shadowlands

And again, everyone...
I'm not a professional. Not trying to be. Just simply sharing some images. That's it.
I know they're not professional. 
If anyone has constructive ideas on lighting, etc... do share...


----------



## PhotoWrangler

shadowlands said:


> If anyone has constructive ideas on lighting, etc... do share...




99% of the world is going to look better short lit. The lighting in these is very flat and direct. Research short lighting and give that a try.

Studio Lighting - What Short Light And Broad Light Are | DIYPhotography.net

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYUYTizW6Ag


----------



## shadowlands

ChristopherCoy said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has constructive ideas on lighting, etc... do share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the world is going to look better short lit. The lighting in these is very flat and direct. Research short lighting and give that a try.
> 
> Studio Lighting - What Short Light And Broad Light Are | DIYPhotography.net
> 
> Broad and Short Lighting in Portrait Photography - YouTube
Click to expand...


I'll check that out.
When I set up in my room, I use 3 strobes.. one in front, and two on the side. The one in front is more "direct" lighting. The two on the side are for partial side lighting, as well as for lighting the background to cancel shadows.
Sometimes I'll bounce my SB-600.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

shadowlands said:


> The two on the side are for partial side lighting, as well as for lighting the background to cancel shadows.




You don't want to cancel shadows. Shadows are a good thing if they are controlled. You can make your wife appear slimmer, and more flattering. 

By canceling shadows you are actually making her appear flat, and heavier than you she really is. So in essence, you're doing more bad than good.

Things that are flatly lit appear broad, things that fade into the shadows appear slimmer. This is the reason that you always see male athletes lit from shoulder to shoulder, to make them appear broader and more muscular.

If you've ever taken an art class, one of the fundamental lessons you learn is shading. Most often you'll shade a circle to make it look like a sphere, a triangle to make it look like a cone, and a square to make it look like a cube. Think of lighting the same way. Highlights and shadows create depth and dimensionality. You don't want to cancel either of them.

Look at this drawing lesson. It's a flat circle on piece of paper, but by shading it you can make it look round and dimensional. Its the same principle with lighting.
How to draw and shade a sphere in pencil


----------



## shadowlands

Cool, next time I'll be trying thing differently. I'll be moving my strobes around, and not just "dead on".


----------



## Jaemie

This thread feels kind of like Hot or Not.


----------



## unpopular

LOL. I was going to comment on those amazing curves, but didn't think it'd be appropriate.


----------



## mommy-medic

The problem is that you have taken a subject you are emotionally attached to and fiercely protective of, and displayed her in some suggestive poses, on a photography forum. The feedback you are getting is, for the most part, photography feedback. It's not an attack on your wife. Nobody is calling her a hag. Personally I think her clothing choice may not have been the most flattering for her shape, but if she's comfortable and wiling the go for it! However- when you post images- on a photography forum- you should expect feedback of said photography.


----------



## amolitor

Don't let the haters get you down. People on TPF tend to concentrate on the negatives and forget to mention the positives.

They're not the best work ever, but there's a lot to like here. She's a cutie pie, and these are pretty flattering photographs. I think she can learn a few things about posing and you can learn a few things about lighting that will make a new shoot better, and it'll be a great fun process for both of you. You might even get some helpful tips on TPF, although I wouldn't count on it! Not only are many of the people here nit-picky wieners, they're actually pretty terrible photographers as well. Not all of them, and not even all the negative nellies. Just most of them.

Keep up the good work, and have fun with your lovely bride!


----------



## teribithia

paigew said:


> wow, does your wife know you put all these on an internet forum?


 I think the time his wife saw this , he will be lost his life.


----------



## Farmclicker

I think it is apparent the poster did not come here for photography technique reviews, and I must disagree that there is overt negativity on here. I have shown photos of my wife on here and people were very decent about it, and they were very kind regarding constructive criticism of the photo itself.

*<Moderated>*


----------



## PhotoWrangler

Farmclicker said:


> I think it is apparent the poster did not come here for photography technique reviews, and I must disagree that there is overt negativity on here. I have shown photos of my wife on here and people were very decent about it, and they were very kind regarding constructive criticism of the photo itself.
> *<Moderated>*




WOW! Really?!?


----------



## shadowlands

unpopular said:


> LOL. I was going to comment on those amazing curves, but didn't think it'd be appropriate.



Thanks amigo!!!!


----------



## shadowlands

mommy-medic said:


> The problem is that you have taken a subject you are emotionally attached to and fiercely protective of, and displayed her in some suggestive poses, on a photography forum. The feedback you are getting is, for the most part, photography feedback. It's not an attack on your wife. Nobody is calling her a hag. Personally I think her clothing choice may not have been the most flattering for her shape, but if she's comfortable and wiling the go for it! However- when you post images- on a photography forum- you should expect feedback of said photography.


I do get that part. That's why I brought them back. Thanks.


----------



## shadowlands

amolitor said:


> Don't let the haters get you down. People on TPF tend to concentrate on the negatives and forget to mention the positives.
> 
> They're not the best work ever, but there's a lot to like here. She's a cutie pie, and these are pretty flattering photographs. I think she can learn a few things about posing and you can learn a few things about lighting that will make a new shoot better, and it'll be a great fun process for both of you. You might even get some helpful tips on TPF, although I wouldn't count on it! Not only are many of the people here nit-picky wieners, they're actually pretty terrible photographers as well. Not all of them, and not even all the negative nellies. Just most of them.
> 
> Keep up the good work, and have fun with your lovely bride!



You nailed it!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I agree!!!! I really appreciate you taking the time!!!!


----------



## shadowlands

teribithia said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, does your wife know you put all these on an internet forum?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the time his wife saw this , he will be lost his life.
Click to expand...


She knows.... She's a trooper!!!!


----------



## shadowlands

Farmclicker said:


> I think it is apparent the poster did not come here for photography technique reviews, and I must disagree that there is overt negativity on here. I have shown photos of my wife on here and people were very decent about it, and they were very kind regarding constructive criticism of the photo itself.
> 
> *<Moderated>*



I guess your photos were more "professional" than mine? Boo!!! Just messing....
It's all good. Hey, I did bring them back and I'm trying to be more understanding. No love?


----------

